# Central Locking Not Working Audi TT MK1



## adriansj (Nov 19, 2017)

I have had the change the CCM after car standing for 1 year and central locking won't work. Local independent said I need correct code for central locking and new one is showing 04810 and module is 8N8962 267B they can't get code from old CCM as it completely knackered so does anyone know what the correct code should be for a MK1 1999 225 Coupe please.

Thanks,

Adrian


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome  try a post in the mk1 section


----------



## adriansj (Nov 19, 2017)

Thank you for advice, I was not aware of where to post due to being a new user.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Adrian, Welcome to the TTF.
Hoggy.


----------



## adriansj (Nov 19, 2017)

Thank you Hoggy.


----------

